

JQuery 1.7.2 Released - JeremyBanks
http://blog.jquery.com/2012/03/21/jquery-1-7-2-released/

======
hackNightly
I'm very interested to see what the future holds for JQuery with these new JS
micro-frameworks appearing around the web. I, for one, am a huge fan of JQuery
and their entire team, but have recently switched to using Ender simply for
the minimal bloat and it's fantastic package management.

~~~
taitems
I don't see jQuery going anywhere any time soon. On the other hand, I don't
hold out much hope for jQuery UI. The majority of the development effort
appears to be going the way of jQuery Mobile these days. They're establishing
useful conventions that are expected to eventually filter back into UI, but
there have been other jQuery UI components under development for years now.
Twitter Bootstrap appears to have most of the web momentum, and I think it
will take a concentrated effort for jQuery UI to compete - even if they're
providing slightly different functionality.

~~~
ryanbales
Doesn't Bootstrap use jQuery for its JS plugins?

~~~
taitems
Yes, but I'm talking about jQuery UI - <http://jqueryui.com>

------
ggwicz
I, too, am excited to see what happens with jQuery. It's gotten to the point
now (between the main lib, jq UI, and jq mobile) that the little snippets
people extract from jQuery are becoming their own micro libraries, which is
super cool. I've seen some things on github start as simple jQuery plugins and
then be extracted into their own smaller library, basically. It seems like
jQuery will become like a launchpad for developing smaller, as-needed
libraries/frameworks. It'll provide the groundwork of something, and then once
that something is perfected, all the rest of the bloat will be removed. Pretty
neat, and I've found myself doing this twice in the past few months already.

I also think the jQuery source code will become more of a learning tool in the
future; I've picked up so many neat things within JavaScript just by checking
out some jQuery source, reading the comments, and then researching that
particular thing on my own.

------
eps
With jQuery now weighing in at ~150K, I would really like to see it split into
smaller set of modules that can be picked a la carte. Sometimes all I need is
animate() for a DOM element that I already have, and sometimes I need to
select a set by a contrived selector, but nothing much beyond that.

~~~
bored
Use dojo for that.

------
tcarnell
Although download link still points to 1.7.1 - Actually Femtoo.com has told me
a few times that 1.7.2 has been 'released' when actually it hasn't!

~~~
tcarnell
And if you want your app to recieve a callback when jQuery is released, you
can subscribe here:

<http://livedirectory.org/profile/jquery/latest_version>

To create the subscription, use the API call defined in the last text box on
the page, under the section "API Access to create a subscription for this data
item" API Access to create a subscription for this data item

